# What height is most attractive on men??



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is NOT intended to call females out as shallow or bad for having a physical preference. No hating, guys.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

:stu ."11'5 ot "6'5 htiw og ot evah ot gniog m'I ,"6'5 m'I ecniS


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

barnabas said:


> :stu ."11'5 ot "6'5 htiw og ot evah ot gniog m'I ,"6'5 m'I ecniS


That's an interesting way to post.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am 5'7, as long as he is taller than me...


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:agree I don't care if he is my height (5'6) or taller


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I really don't care how tall or short a guy is.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

It's interesting (although not surprising) that most women will tend to prefer guys at or above their height while most guys prefer girls at or below their height. 

For those people who are short guys or tall ladies, don't despair from these polls. This question does not measure overall attractiveness, or even overall physical attractiveness. It's just one feature of one form of attractiveness. It's not healthy (or attractive) to obsess over it.

I know this first-hand. I'm a short guy (5'5" without shoes), but lamenting over one's height is not going to make you grow/shrink or appear more attractive in a broad sense. I'd bet that self-acceptance is an almost universally attractive characteristic. These are mere preferences too. If a girl said she PREFERRED guys 5'9" and taller, this doesn't mean she absolutely would never ever ever ever ever even consider dating or experience attraction to anyone shorter. The same goes for guys.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I'd prefer 5'9" - 6'2".


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

6'0" & up.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

6'0 - 6'2" is winning for guys' height, and 5'4 - 5"6 for girls' height.

Here's something interesting though. Guys' average height is around 5'9"-5'10" (below ideal range in other poll of 6'0"-6'2") in most Western countries, while average height for women is between 5'4"-5'5" (average within guys' ideal range so far).


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

I voted for 6'3"-6'5" to validate my own ego.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm 5'5"... =(


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm 5'6" and I don't care. I like being this tall. It's too bad that everyone else in the world doesn't.

I already know that being this tall is a huge strike against me as far as dating goes. It goes without saying that this poll is reflecting exactly that.

It's ok. One day I will move to Africa and join a Pygmy tribe so I can fit in. I bet all the hot Pygmy women will love me. I'll be like a giant.


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

6' 0" - 6' 2" because my boyfriend's within that range. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is just voting for what someone's IDEAL range would be. It doesn't mean that someone would never date someone outside of that realm. Many people might have a preference, but it could be a weak preference. Furthermore, if someone honestly wouldn't want to date you due to your height, why would you want to date that kind of person?

I'm 5'5", and I'm not bothered by these poll results. There's nothing wrong with someone being attracted to some heights rather than others. I doubt it can be controlled very well for those people who find it very important.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

6'0"-6'5" I'll say.

My boyfriend is 6'0" and I'm about 5'4"-5'5".


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Yay! Something I'm good at! :yay

Added to my resume, under "Skills":


> - Being tall


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

lol:


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What height is most attractive on men??*



Penny said:


> I am 5'7, as long as he is taller than me...


Yeah, I like a guy taller than me, but I'd go for a guy a couple inches shorter.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I found an interesting blog written by a woman who likes guys her own height due to... well, certain unmentionable activities being more... "fun".


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ardrum said:


> I found an interesting blog written by a woman who likes guys her own height due to... well, certain unmentionable activities being more... "fun".


for me, the shorter they are the more awkward it is


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i'm not picky or anything but i kind of love when a guys is really short (5'2"-5'4"), it's nice to hug them and not have my head always on their chest. god it's been so long since i've hugged a guy, let alone the couple short guys that i know. oh and thom yorke is like 5'3", and when i met him he was almost at eye level, that was so awesome.

i also love really tall guys. like as tall as they could get. it's a bit weird though because i am really short but i just like it. of course it's not like i have any dating experience, i am just basing that on tall guys i've hugged.

in between is fine too, i just have to prefer really short or really tall guys.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

nothing_to_fear said:


> i'm not picky or anything but i kind of love when a guys is really short (5'2"-5'4"), it's nice to hug them and not have my head always on their chest. god it's been so long since i've hugged a guy, let alone the couple short guys that i know. oh and thom yorke is like 5'3", and when i met him he was almost at eye level, that was so awesome.
> 
> i also love really tall guys. like as tall as they could get. it's a bit weird though because i am really short but i just like it. of course it's not like i have any dating experience, i am just basing that on tall guys i've hugged.
> 
> in between is fine too, i just have to prefer really short or really tall guys.


I'm not sure if I've ever heard of people prefering the extremes best. That's an interesting and unique response.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

6'3-6'5. But closer to 6'3. 6'5 is getting too tall for my tastes. I'm 6'0 myself.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WineKitty said:


> I am 5'7, as long as he is taller than me...


 So when do I pick you up?


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i voted 5'6" - 5'8" because i'm 5'8" and i'm trying to stack the vote


edit: oh what the heck this thread is old


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Someone should have made an option for guys to vote otherwise it messes up the results. 

I would say 5 ft 10 to 6 ft 2. The ideal height for a man in terms of attractiveness is between 5 ft 10 to 6 ft 2. If you're tall and slim, you are ideal. 

Although that doesn't mean if you're less then ideal that you can't get dates. Theres plenty of women who woudn't mind dating short guys, you just have to find them.


----------



## Raimee (May 14, 2015)

For me? 5'4-5'8. I'm 5'8.

Height isn't a determining factor to me, and one of my celebrity crushes is Lee Pace(just putting it out there), but I tend to flock to guys my height or shorter. Sad thing is that most men seem to be avidly against dating a girl taller than them.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I would say my height is the most attractive. Most women don't like men any taller or shorter than I am. I think they have done studies on it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm just a shade under 6' ... so I'll say 5' 11" or so... :um


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm 5'1 so I'm gonna take whatever I v
Can get.


----------



## LuceMala (May 17, 2015)

As long as the guy's not shorter than I am it's ok xD (I'm 160 cm (5'2)) I prefer him to be a bit taller than I am but not too much. Bc it's just cool plus I want to wear heels sometimes without being taller than him xD Height is really not one of the 1st things I think about or notice.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Either 1'3" or 9'8" I'd say.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Either 1'3" or 9'8" I'd say.












http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Og


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Whoever voted for 5 ft 2 or shorter, you da real M V P. 

But for real, I am a 5 ft 2 man and any girl who wouldn't consider me all because im an inch or two shorter, I know you have the right to standards and all but you're still missing out on a great guy. Life is unfair though, I wish my bones didn't fuse at such an early age, that's why i'm so short otherwise i'd probably be 5 ft 5 to 5 ft 8. I had to watch everyone who was shorter then I was hit a growth spurt and eventually surpass my height while I knew I wasn't going to grow a single inch after 15. Would I be more attractive if I was taller? Definitely. But I know theres nothing you can do about it so you might as well accept it. Some days its harder then others though.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

So far 6ft and over seems to be the most popular option.

**** this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Over 6' - that confirms my millenniummanliness.


----------



## AnetaBenkston (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm 170cm . So 168-175 would be the minimum i want for my hypothetical boyfriend . The best height for a man in my opinion is 6ft .


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

6' and up, since short guys have complexes about tall girls.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

6 ft 2 since my boyfriend is that tall


----------



## Medeia (May 10, 2015)

I'm 5'9 and I think my height or maybe just a bit taller would be perfect. 

By the way, it's really refreshing not to feel like I'm unusually tall on this forum!


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> 6' and up, since short guys have complexes about tall girls.


not me

i need a 7 foot tall woman in my life


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't care. I'm 5'1


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

6'3-6'5

Unfortunately in California it's becoming increasingly difficult to find a man that tall due to poor nutrition and admixture the height gene is generally becoming recessive.

It's actually quite depressing when the last 2 out of 3 guys who have asked you out are shorter than you and the current 2 out of 3 guys who are interested in you barely surpass your own height.

Wtf, apparently I need to move to the Netherlands.

Guessing their schlongs are in proportion as well.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)

don't even talk to me if you're under 7'9"


----------



## whocares187 (May 23, 2015)

pretty sure the 7'0 tall guy gets free sex whenever he walks into a club. just a hunch, the taller the better.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

my height.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

TIL my height appeals to 6% of SAS, better than nothing? I'll take it.


----------

